# Are you still Stocking up or Prepping..



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2022)

Given many of us stocked up with what we could which was in shortage or potential shortage during Covid.. none less than the ubiquitous TP... 

...are you now stocking up again given the massive and fast price rises with everything recently.. ?

Here we're facing huge price increases in everything from Fuel, to Food... and prices literally rising in front of our eyes.. , and no rises in fixed incomes.. so are you back to stocking up trying to save money.. 

I've been stocking up.. mainly OTC meds.. not much, I haven't gone mad , but instead of one pack of lotion or potion I'm buying 2.. instead of one pack of OTC meds, I'm buying 3.. 

The other day I bought a winter cardigan.. not that I need it now, but the price will have risen again by about 30%  come winter when I _will_ need it.. 

How about you ?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 14, 2022)

I've been thinking about stocking up today.  Ever since I saw the NY video on a nuclear missile strike.  We'd all have to stay inside for some time.

I will  order canned goods from Aldi's.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 14, 2022)

No.  I only buy groceries that are normally priced, if there's a noticeable price  increase I don't say "hell no" I say "oh hell f-n no".
Gas prices are actually coming down, last time I bought gas it was $6.40 / gal, now it's dropped a tiny bit: https://www.gasbuddy.com/station/35965


----------



## Patricia (Jul 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Given many of us stocked up with what we could which was in shortage or potential shortage during Covid.. none less than the ubiquitous TP...
> 
> ...are you now stocking up again given the massive and fast price rises with everything recently.. ?
> 
> ...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2022)

Nathan said:


> No.  I only buy groceries that are normally priced, if there's a noticeable price  increase I don't say "hell no" I say "oh hell f-n no".
> Gas prices are actually coming down, last time I bought gas it was $6.40 / gal, now it's dropped a tiny bit: https://www.gasbuddy.com/station/35965


gas ( petrol prices ) are continuing to rise here. Today in the media they're warning there will be shortages of Gas and electricity come autumn... ..  Its' not just price increases where foods concerned it's also shortages .. of food, and all sorts of other things including OTC meds.. so I would rather be prepared and have some stock, than find myself with none at all, or unable to afford any...


----------



## Patricia (Jul 14, 2022)

So much to sort!


----------



## DebraMae (Jul 14, 2022)

I am keeping more on hand than I used to.  I don't wait to run out of something before replacing it - I try to keep at least two of everything in reserve.  The brand of tissues as well as frozen salmon I normally buy have been out of stock for a while now.  There is less coffee in the same sized container *and* they are charging more for it.  I live 28 miles from the nearest grocery store, so I only go once or twice a month.  There is a noticeable price increase every time I go, so yes, I am continuing to stay more stocked up than I used to,


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I've been thinking about stocking up today.  Ever since I saw the NY video on a nuclear missile strike.  We'd all have to stay inside for some time.
> 
> I will  order canned goods from Aldi's.


I could be wrong Ruthanne.. but in today's world unlike WW2..where bombs were less potent than they are today ( and they were bad then) .. if a nuclear bomb was to land on us, you'd probably be instantly dead.. and if not, you'll probably wish you were..


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I could be wrong Ruthanne.. but in today's world unlike WW2..where bombs were less potents than they are today .. if a nuclear bomb was to land on us, you'd probably be instantly dead.. and if not, you'll probably wish you were..


But if it didn't land directly on us we could just get the fallout.  Like if the nuclear missile struck in NY and I'm in Ohio.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2022)

DebraMae said:


> I am keeping more on hand than I used to.  I don't wait to run out of something before replacing it - I try to keep at least two of everything in reserve.  The brand of tissues as well as frozen salmon I normally buy have been out of stock for a while now.  There is less coffee in the same sized container *and* they are charging more for it.  I live 28 miles from the nearest grocery store, so I only go once or twice a month.  There is a noticeable price increase every time I go, so yes, I am continuing to stay more stocked up than I used to,


yes , that's the other thing. I keep my freezers in the outdoor stored well stocked.. mainly so I don't have to shop as often..  and by buying in bulk and batch cooking I save a good deal of money compared to shopping every few days or every week. However if we're to have electricity and gas cuts as we did some years ago.. where we only have electricity for every other day.. or 3 days a week.. there's potential for all that to go to waste..or spoil


----------



## Patricia (Jul 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes , that's the other thing. I keep my freezers in the outdoor stored well stocked.. mainly so I don't have to shop as often..  and by byuying in bulk and batch cooking I save a good deal of money compared to shopping every few days or every week. However if we're to have electricity and gas cuts as we did some years ago.. where we only have electricity for every other day.. or 3 days a week.. there's potential for all that to go to waste..or spoil


At least you are giving a lot of thought to the possibilities.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2022)

Patricia said:


> At least you are giving a lot of thought to the possibilities.


Yes, I've always been someone who prepares for future events


----------



## DebraMae (Jul 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Yes, I've always been someone who prepares for future events


I have actually been looking at generators online today.  I have a water well and when the electricity goes off I do not have water.  I am finding that a regular generator will not power a well pump, I would need a whole house type generator, and then there's the fuel for that, so I am not sure what I am going to do.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 14, 2022)

DebraMae said:


> I have actually been looking at generators online today.  I have a water well and when the electricity goes off I do not have water.  I am finding that a regular generator will not power a well pump, I would need a whole house type generator, and then there's the fuel for that, so I am not sure what I am going to do.


So much to sort, but a good idea to do so. You triggered an idea, but I need to search to see if the idea might be any good before sharing.


----------



## bingo (Jul 14, 2022)

DebraMae said:


> I have actually been looking at generators online today.  I have a water well and when the electricity goes off I do not have water.  I am finding that a regular generator will not power a well pump, I would need a whole house type generator, and then there's the fuel for that, so I am not sure what I am going to do.


you can save it...in jugs...dark cooler place...there are drops you can use to treat it.
or..a bleach drop ratio.....lasts months
ps....rain catchment plan...galvanized  barrels work great!


----------



## bingo (Jul 14, 2022)

yes...we have fully stocked...have powdered  foods also...have portable  solar generator  system  now...we're  already  working on this  and have been  for months


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 14, 2022)

Only everyday for the last 8-10 years. Takes time to get stocked up ahead of your everyday needs.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 14, 2022)

bingo said:


> you can save it...in jugs...dark cooler place...there are drops you can use to treat it.
> or..a bleach drop ratio.....lasts months


Yep... pure bleach only.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I could be wrong Ruthanne.. but in today's world unlike WW2..where bombs were less potent than they are today ( and they were bad then) .. if a nuclear bomb was to land on us, you'd probably be instantly dead.. and if not, you'll probably wish you were..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Only everyday for the last 8-10 years. Takes time to get stocked up ahead of your everyday needs.


well I already have what I like to call my shop, which is actually in my barn, where I have an outdoor  tall freezer.. full of food... and shelves full of dried goods, paper goods, canned foods etc.. having been storing these for several years ..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2022)

bingo said:


> yes...we have fully stocked...have powdered  foods also...have portable  solar generator  system  now...we're  already  working on this  and have been  for months


..it's something I need to look into.. the portable generator. It's one of the few necessary things I don't have.

I had water purifying tablets... I have kindling.. I've got solar lights of all types.. but no generator


----------



## bingo (Jul 14, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Yep... pure bleach only.
> 
> View attachment 229371


yep....we have it written  in permanent  ink on jugs....no scent...pure bleach


----------



## bingo (Jul 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ..it's something I need to look into.. the portable generator. It's one of the few necessary things I don't have.
> 
> I had water purifying tablets... I have kindling.. I've got solar lights of all types.. but no generator


if you can...get one...research  it ...utube it...only lithium ion phosphate  batteries  in gen....monocrystalline panels  ...if you can....look at wattage  of what you'd  use it for...before you decide


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2022)

bingo said:


> if you can...get one...research  it ...utube it...only lithium ion phosphate  batteries  in gen....monocrystalline panels  ...if you can....look at wattage  of what you'd  use it for...before you decide


thanks for that advice...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2022)

I'm keeping a certain amount of cash around the place as well.. if we lose electricity in the stores.. then we lose the ability to pay by card or phone.. 

I remember years ago shopping in stores when there were electricity cuts, and  everything was lit by candles.. today they'd find a different way to light the stores, but the card machines would not be working...


----------



## bingo (Jul 14, 2022)

when people  get scared....frantic...lots can happen....chaos....get your cash now...before the bad stuff gets here
heck...spend the debit now...on food


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## win231 (Jul 14, 2022)

I'm not only stocking up on TP, I've also stocked up on things to guard it:


----------



## Blessed (Jul 14, 2022)

I have good stock of food but have done that mainly in the last two years.  I always have kept a very full pantry.  Now it is inflation fighting and the chance we have another lockdown.  The one thing I need to get more of is dog food.  

I am not worried about gas, I only fill the tank about  4 times a year. I can walk to everything I need, if I have to.  I have a couple of wagons or carts to get groceries home if needed.  I have done it when the car would not start. It is no trouble at all.

If the big boys decided to play war, there will be nothing left there or here.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 14, 2022)

I refuse to feed my fur babies chinese floor sweepings or ground up hoofs and snouts.

I never worry about dog food. My fur babies get the same food we eat. Meat, chicken, oatmeal, liver, spaghetti, rice, liverwurst, and a wee bit of crunchy dog food to help keep their teeth clean.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 14, 2022)

Man, prepping... that's my thing.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 14, 2022)

win231 said:


> I'm not only stocking up on TP, I've also stocked up on things to guard it:
> View attachment 229381



I'm fairly certain I have enough .223 rounds to hold off a SWAT team or  several hundred walkers for at least a couple hours.


----------



## Remy (Jul 14, 2022)

I'm not. I survived the covid panic buying and never went hungry. I remember when the only pasta I could find was lasagna noodles so I bought those.

I'm only concerned about the cats. I was able to find their Science Diet at Pets Mart yesterday without an issue. A 7 pound bag lasts awhile. 

I mentioned the no potatoes at Winco Foods to my stepfather yesterday wondering if it was a trucking issue. I know they grow potatoes in Washington state and Idaho of coarse. He said they also grow them in California.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jul 14, 2022)

I'd guess the most important prepping right now would be people who live at sea level should move up a little higher.  
People who live in tornado areas should have better shelter than a bathtub.  People living in fire areas maybe build with something fireproof instead of wood?  
I'd think for serious prepping a person would need a very fuel efficient vehicle, motorcycles are so good for fuel but sucky at everything else (shelter from elements, safety, noise).  Maybe we should all get solar powered skateboards.  Caves are good if the climate goes into an ice-age, I think they found a cave system somewhere like Greece (maybe Turkey) that sheltered a lot of people a long time ago during the beginning of an ice age or something like that.  
Personally I've given up what little prepping I ever did.  For Y2K I had a handful of Slim Jims snacks and some HotHands.  Later we bought a house that had a little generator but we never used it and left it when we sold the house.  
In Nebraska I had several things (light, radio, phone charger) that would work just from cranking them.  Donated them when I moved.  
What are the recommended supplies for people in hurricane areas, are they supposed to have 3 days water on hand? 5 days?  
I hope that our socially organized prepping (FEMA, the national guard, the Red Cross) is adequate for anything that is likely to happen.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> well I already have what I like to call my shop, which is actually in my barn, where I have an outdoor  tall freezer.. full of food... and shelves full of dried goods, paper goods, canned foods etc.. having been storing these for several years ..


*I've always associated a barn as a usually large building for the storage of farm products or feed and usually for the housing of farm animals or farm equipment.  What exactly is considered a barn in your country?  *


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 14, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> *I've always associated a barn as a usually large building for the storage of farm products or feed and usually for the housing of farm animals or farm equipment.  *


We are in the same country. My cousin has a large barn. Currently it houses the contents of his late wife's antique shop. After those contents are sold, it will house my cousin's huge train collection (tracks, trains, buildings, etc.).

His barn also has mice. So he offered me the small space left to store things in, and I politely refused.

When I move there, the first thing I'm going to want to buy is a huge upright freezer. It may have to go in the barn.

Personally, I'd rather have a couple of horses, cows, and goats in that barn, than anything else. This is a pipe dream, though.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jul 14, 2022)

DebraMae said:


> I have a water well and when the electricity goes off I do not have water.


Have you talked to a well company, they might have something that could be added that would allow manual access (pumping manually or somehow pulling up some skinny buckets of water).  In the old days people got water out of wells just by pushing down those old pump handles manually.  My great-uncle's farm had that, and they had one for kids to pump out water at a park I visited in the Chicago area (the type of park where people dress in old time costumes etc).


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 14, 2022)

DebraMae said:


> I have actually been looking at generators online today.  I have a water well and when the electricity goes off I do not have water.  I am finding that a regular generator will not power a well pump, I would need a whole house type generator, and then there's the fuel for that, so I am not sure what I am going to do.


I have no idea what generators are selling for nowadays, but I had one in my last house to run the well pump, furnace or fans, and the refrigerator.  It lived in the attached garage and was vented to the outside, which made it easier to use when needed.  But, the time to get a generator is before you need it.  We lost power in the dead of winter for almost four days (low priority rural area) and we couldn't find any place that still had a generator in stock at any price.  I have actually been considering such a purpose again for my current house.  It is good to have back-up, in my opinion.  Best of luck!  ~ Em


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 14, 2022)

Like before when the pandemic hit, I am stock-piling pet food.  _I_ can adapt and do without most things for quite a while. My birds and dog rely heavily on their specific foods - and they rely on _me_ to provide for them.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 14, 2022)

With inflation showing No signs of slowing down, we are "mentally" prepared to live with higher grocery costs, etc., for the foreseeable future.  We keep a fairly good supply of the necessities, and always look for any bargains....few, and far between.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 14, 2022)

I have been storing up some extra food. I am never going to be a true prepper and be able to run off into the mountains somewhere with my “bug-out bag”; but if we are going to have shortages this year, and especially into winter, I want to have some storable food on hand. 
I have been ordering a little extra canned goods with each grocery trip, and I have also bought some of the Auguson Farms dehydrated foods that I get from Amazon. 
I am only stocking up on things that we always eat anyway, so if we do not have a food shortage, we will just consume them and not need to worry about the prices going up. On the other hand, if fuel goes up so much that the truckers can’t afford to deliver their loads of supplies, then we have something to eat to help make it though the shortage. 

Besides my little garden, I have been dehydrating and then powdering some foods as I can, so that should give us another option as well. 
Vegetables and powdered greens can easily be added to soups and stews this winter for more nutrients and better flavor. 
I have found that sweet potato greens are very easy to grow, and they are perfect for salads or stirfry, and also for drying and making into green powder.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jul 14, 2022)

Nope!  I do not stock up on anything.  I'm not much on watching the news so I don't believe their "shock" stories about doom and gloom.

For example, I have been traveling for the last 38 days and have seen very few people with masks.  Just a few there in WhiteThorse, Yukon Superstore.  Yet, I read on the internet that we now have the 6th or is it the 7th wave?  Wave?  Are these people aware of what a wave is?

The worse thing you can do with your life is sit at home and listen to the daily "shockaroo" news about the doom and gloom of anything and everything in this world.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Jul 14, 2022)

I went all in on hoarding early in the pandemic, when it seemed the whole world was shutting down, and have been easing off the pedal since. I don't buy into the gloom and doom, but I don't expect it to be all cake and ice cream, either. At least not at today's prices.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 14, 2022)

Are you still Stocking up or Prepping..​
Just rotating our stash

We're always stocked up


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 15, 2022)

No.

I buy what I need and create my meals around the weekly loss leaders.

I always keep a small inventory of food and necessities on hand that would last about two weeks and possibly allow me to survive for a month.

I don’t worry about clothing.

I do keep a little cash on hand and always operate on the top half of the gas tank.

The thing I don’t understand about stocking up to save is when do you finally unlock the savings?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 15, 2022)

Being an avid Costco shopper, stocking up is what I've been doing for decades. I take advantage of sales, including Costco's coupon sale items. My paper towels, TP, disinfectant wipes, tissues, facial towelettes, dish and laundry detergents are some of the items I purchase that  come in large quantities at Costco. Their Kirkland brand (my preferred) TP (30 pack) and paper towels (12 pack) never go on sale but are well priced. Their coupon sale items are usually things that will last me more than a year, with the exception of Cheerios and some frozen items. I'll buy a couple of cases of certain sale items especially if the sale cycle for them only happens once or twice a year. 

Since Walmarts are not local, I usually stock up on items when I go, or order online (and my son picks them up). When my local supermarket has sales, I stock up from there too. I have an insane amount of Keebler waffle cones right now.  Stocking up these days is not only fortuitous because it delays paying higher prices but because we never know when the items will be unavailable for a spell. I'm glad I bought several 8 oz packages of Bowl & Basket muenster cheese because my local supermarket was all out (again) yesterday. And Costco is known for having items for a while then not restocking them.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> *I've always associated a barn as a usually large building for the storage of farm products or feed and usually for the housing of farm animals or farm equipment.  What exactly is considered a barn in your country?  *


the same...


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2022)

I stock up somewhat but am far from being a prepper.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> We are in the same country. My cousin has a large barn. Currently it houses the contents of his late wife's antique shop. After those contents are sold, it will house my cousin's huge train collection (tracks, trains, buildings, etc.).
> 
> His barn also has mice. So he offered me the small space left to store things in, and I politely refused.
> 
> *When I move there, the first thing I'm going to want to buy is a huge upright freezer. It may have to go in the barn.*


Yes I have a big upright freezer in my Barn too.. it's too big to fit in the house , even if I wanted it to go in there. No mice in my barn.. that I know of..


----------



## JustDave (Jul 15, 2022)

I'm always stocked up.  Made it through the first shortage without needing to buy 1 roll of toilet paper.  I was stocked up on that before anything happened.  I kind of worried toward the end when I was down to 30 rolls, but everything worked out fine.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2022)

In the Uk it's not always easy for people to have the space to stock up.. About 1/2 the homes are very small.. and with very little if any outdoor space for outbuildings.. ..which was a problem for so many with the shortages during Covid..

I'm fortunate, altho' this house isn't large, it's larger than the average,  with an attic .. some land,  and with several outbuildings...


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 15, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> The thing I don’t understand about stocking up to save is when do you finally unlock the savings?


Reminds me of an old poster of mine


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Jul 15, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> The thing I don’t understand about stocking up to save is when do you finally unlock the savings?


I am allowing my hoard to dwindle at this time and have been for quite some time. The shelves are thinning out, although not bare. I can somewhat understand the concern of the OP, given natural gas worries in the U.K. and Europe. I am more prone to be concerned about imported items in the equipment repair parts category. Food shortages, no so much, although food "insecurity" could be a problem.


----------



## J-Kat (Jul 15, 2022)

I have always tended to overstock on things.  I live alone and don’t have someone I can send to the store for one item or another.  I keep basic over the counter meds on hand as well.  Nothing worse than needing cough syrup, etc. and feeling too awful to drag yourself out of bed to go to the drug store. I have the storage space so that is not a problem.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2022)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> I am allowing my hoard to dwindle at this time and have been for quite some time. The shelves are thinning out, although not bare. I can somewhat understand the concern of the OP, given natural gas worries in the U.K. and Europe. I am more prone to be concerned about imported items in the equipment repair parts category. Food shortages, no so much, although food "insecurity" could be a problem.


yes that's another major problem here, the scarcity of parts for repairs on cars, and other goods.. also the price of materials such as wood has gone sky high


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2022)

J-Kat said:


> I have always tended to overstock on things.  I live alone and don’t have someone I can send to the store for one item or another.  I keep basic over the counter meds on hand as well. * Nothing worse than needing cough syrup, etc. and feeling too awful to drag yourself out of bed to go to the drug store. I have the storage space so that is not a problem.*


I absolutely agree, which is why I keep a stock of OTC meds here..


----------



## Bella (Jul 15, 2022)

I have plenty of storage space and it's filled up, shelves and freezers. I don't wanna be caught by my short and curlies!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 15, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Given many of us stocked up with what we could which was in shortage or potential shortage during Covid.. none less than the ubiquitous TP...
> 
> ...are you now stocking up again given the massive and fast price rises with everything recently.. ?
> 
> ...


Not really. I buy what I normally buy. I don't buy extra unless I need to in case someone else needs something. Supplies are limited enough that I try to make sure to save some for the other guy. I think part of the costs may have to do with the fact that people often buy other things they don't need. If people would stick to the essentials and just buy what they need for now and not 6 mo. down the line our shortage might be more manageable as well as the financial part of it.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Jul 15, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes that's another major problem here, the scarcity of parts for repairs on cars, and other goods.. also the price of materials such as wood has gone sky high


As I understand it, the natural gas prices are slated to go up another 40%+ in the U.K., come October. That is without government intervention.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2022)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> As I understand it, the natural gas prices are slated to go up another 40%+ in the U.K., come October. That is without government intervention.


yes it is... it's horribly unaffordable. 52% rise on an already very expensive Electricity and Gas supply on April 1st 3 months ago ..  and another 40 % rise in October.. yet no rise in any state pensions at all...
Everyone is striking for more money.. currently.. who are already on much higher incomes than pensioners... but the poor pensioner who has only a fixed income from the state.. has to find almost 100 % increase in the cost of the utilities come October.. it's just the most appalling thing ever


----------



## bingo (Jul 15, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Man, prepping... that's my thing.
> 
> View attachment 229384 View attachment 229386 View attachment 229387 View attachment 229388


we have been  cultivating some of the ones we can dehydrate...a lot are right here in our yard...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 15, 2022)

I suppose that all of this depends on what imaginary situation we are planning for.

I was startled by the empty shelves at the beginning of the pandemic and did do a bit of hoarding out of fear.

Looking back now there was always enough available and my fears were largely unfounded.

For me, the best approach to future uncertainty is to cut current expenses and stockpile cash.

A large stockpile of food won’t be of much use to me if it is not properly managed or if I have to evacuate in an emergency.

I suppose the important thing is to be aware of what could happen and plan for it in a way that provides some feeling of comfort and security.


----------



## helenbacque (Jul 15, 2022)

Stocking up/prepping?  Getting ready for all of life's horrible 'what ifs'?

Don't now, never have.  I've often lived in hurricane prone areas so am in habit of having extra jugs of water, extra candles, rechargeables  kept topped up.  I  keep pantry and frig well stocked to avoid unnecessary shopping, not for fear of being without.  

I try to be ready for the things most likely to happen but will not fear the very unlikely.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 16, 2022)

At some point something will have to give. If we can't afford to buy it then all the cost raising will be in vain. They'll lose money at some point and be forced to bring it down where it's manageable again. They can't make any money if we don't have it to spend. If the population dies off that's even less their making. It would be more beneficial to them in the long run not to do this to us. Apparently greed is blinding.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 16, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> At some point something will have to give. If we can't afford to buy it then all the cost raising will be in vain. They'll lose money at some point and be forced to bring it down where it's manageable again. They can't make any money if we don't have it to spend. If the population dies off that's even less their making. It would be more beneficial to them in the long run not to do this to us. Apparently greed is blinding.


100% correct. For the life of me, I can't figure out the end game. Nothing makes sense.


----------

